# Places of worship and religion



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

Lets use this topic to post the name and a photo of unique places of worship and religion.

*Bahá'í Temple in Wilmette, Illinois*









*Gurdwara Sahib of San Jose* 









*Malibu Hindu Temple*









*Basilica of the National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception, Washington, D.C*









*Dearborn, Michigan Mosque*


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

*Masjid Al-Huda Midwest Islamic Center(Mosque) - Schaumburg, Illinois*


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

*St. John's Armenian Church - Southfield Freeway, Detroit*


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

*St. Michael's Church - Loretto, Pennsylvania*


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

*St. Mary's Ukranian Orthodox Cathedral - Southfield Michigan*


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

*The Annunciation Greek Orthodox Cathedral - Columbus, Ohio*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*

Wong Tai Sin Temple



















Tin Hau Temple


----------

